# Silverstone Classic 2012 Pics



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hopefully i have portraid a fairly good coverage of what an amazing event the Silverstone Classic is.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Photos par ex'cellance as per usual Mr Creed :thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

great pocs,  looks like it was an awesome weekend!


really regret i couldn't get the time to make it down this year


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, looks pretty good!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Great photos mate:thumbsup: love the shot of the gulf gt 40,


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Superb pics of a great day out. A friend said that he saw plenty of F40's floating about this past weekend and this was clearly why. Did they complete a parade lap?

James


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Min-e said:


> Superb pics of a great day out. A friend said that he saw plenty of F40's floating about this past weekend and this was clearly why. Did they complete a parade lap?
> 
> James


I think they were due to do a parade lap on the Sunday when there were more arrivals. Plenty more arrivals by the sound of it. On saturday there were only about 20 there. On Sunday that tripled.!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

goghat said:


> Great photos mate:thumbsup: love the shot of the gulf gt 40,


The Gulf GT40 was awesome. I found it hard to drag myself away from it.
Nowhere near as rare as the burgandy lamborghini 400GT Monza in the pics though. Quite an interesting story behind it, and i have always wanted to see it.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Pictures brilliant Paul. really wish I could have been there.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes I think there was a parade lap, I saw someting on the news about it that they broke the world record for the most F40's in one place (iirc), it was for their 25th Anniversary.

Liking the pics btw.


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

damn, so many dreamcars.. the f40 ferrari.. absolutly beautiful


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Amazing pictures Paul, some amazing cars there :clap:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome pics


----------

